# threads of interest



## Rothrandir

In this forum, there are many people with machining and related experience, and many who are trying to figure things out. Some people have taken the time to write tutorials, and provide helpful information for the benifit of others.

Rather than have 20 sticky's on top of the MMM forum, this thread will serve as a pointer those threads.

----------

*materials and tools*
tools: best buys - Information pertaining to tools and tool costs. (Chief_Wiggum)

materials sourcing database - Links of places to find materials and parts. (McGizmo)

Best flashlight O-ring material..and more (donn_)

*tutorials*
knurling tutorial - Tutorial on knurling. (Chief_Wiggum)

keylux tutorial - Tutorial on making a "Keylux" (Chief Wiggum)

cr2 from scratch 'long' - Tutorial on making a Larrylight cr2 (tvodrd)

making lens gaskets - Tutorial on how to make lens gaskets out of silicone rubber sheeting (tvodrd)

turning optics - Tutorial on how to reduce the sizes of optics on a lathe. (tvodrd)

kydex tutorial / lots of pics - Tutorial on making kydex holsters (chrisse242) 

*information*
common dimensions reference thread - Common dimensions of common flashlight related parts. (gadget_lover)

standard battery sizes - ANSI standard sizes for various battery types (PEU)

Silly Newbie Tricks - A large thread with a lot of machining tips, tricks, and information (gadget_lover)

Common Machining Info - Common Machining Information (drill/tap charts, feeds & speeds, G & M codes, etc (Modamag)


----------

